# Scientology And Me



## Blueridge Believer (May 20, 2007)

The BBC takes on Scientology. It's the religion of assorted Christ rejecting sinners in Hollywood. This is a must watch. Only 29 minutes.

[video=google;-126281853779690652]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-126281853779690652&pr=goog-sl&hl=en[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 20, 2007)

I watched it on TV last week. Spooky bunch they are, for sure.

JH


----------



## Staphlobob (May 20, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I watched it on TV last week. Spooky bunch they are, for sure.
> 
> JH



I just watched it. "Spooky bunch" is an understatement.


----------



## Ravens (May 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;pPol_m8wm8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPol_m8wm8Y&mode=related&search=[/video]

That one is very interesting as well. It first came out a year or so ago, if I remember correctly. Its 10:07 long, and there's a violation of the 3rd commandment at like, 9:50 or something as they are about to walk off. Other than that it's good to watch, and you can really see the hold that Scientology has on their followers.

They intimidate any journalist or person who investigates or criticizes them. They're gettin' a little too big for their britches.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Staphlobob (May 20, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPol_m8wm8Y&mode=related&search=
> 
> That one is very interesting as well. It first came out a year or so ago, if I remember correctly. Its 10:07 long, and there's a violation of the 3rd commandment at like, 9:50 or something as they are about to walk off. Other than that it's good to watch, and you can really see the hold that Scientology has on their followers.
> 
> They intimidate any journalist or person who investigates or criticizes them. They're gettin' a little too big for their britches.



Scary stuff. 

BTW, what is "interbulate"?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 20, 2007)

Enturbulation

Very scary stuff. They have a church next to my local shopping centre.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (May 20, 2007)

Would y'all mind naming some Scientologists in Hollywood? Has anyone left it for Jesus? (I don't know if you call them that...) Like, is Will Smith really starting to follow it???


----------



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2007)

eternallifeinchrist said:


> Would y'all mind naming some Scientologists in Hollywood? Has anyone left it for Jesus? (I don't know if you call them that...) Like, is Will Smith really starting to follow it???



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Scientologist_celebrities

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientology_and_celebrities


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*Scientology in my family*

They spied on my dad for many months when I was a youth. My parents were terrified. My dad wanted to get out but they were strongly against it and drove him crazy in fear. They threatened my mother.

My dad was making money hand-over-fist. My mother tells me of the time she pulled $50,000 in cash from my dad's pockets he had forgotten about while under their mind-controlling influence. He became a completely unethical real-estate broker and it sent him to the asylum for months. He tells me he would remember praying to Jesus that if he were still with him to have birds he saw out the hospital window fly this way or that for assurance of God's presence in his life. Today, my dad still shows no evidence of salvation and frankly fears Christ. I am thankful God delivered my family from the clutches of that organization.

Incidently, I was able to put a tract on the door step of the local scientology house the other day. I had previously spoken with a member their who was in their substance control progam...still smoking. He showed some interest in Christ as I told him the gospel to the best of my ability, but that was all. May God save more of them, not just out of that cult but also into Christ's everlasting arms.

God was so gracious to my undeserving family. The police finally chased them out of our lives. But it cost my dad terribly to this day.

God keep those we love out of Satan's hands in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2007)

Scary stuff!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 21, 2007)

staythecourse said:


> They spied on my dad for many months when I was a youth. My parents were terrified. My dad wanted to get out but they were strongly against it and drove him crazy in fear. They threatened my mother.
> 
> My dad was making money hand-over-fist. My mother tells me of the time she pulled $50,000 in cash from my dad's pockets he had forgotten about while under their mind-controlling influence. He became a completely unethical real-estate broker and it sent him to the asylum for months. He tells me he would remember praying to Jesus that if he were still with him to have birds he saw out the hospital window fly this way or that for assurance of God's presence in his life. Today, my dad still shows no evidence of salvation and frankly fears Christ. I am thankful God delivered my family from the clutches of that organization.
> 
> ...



Wow, incredible story. You father should fear Christ but I hope he embraces him. So sad when the people you love don't love Christ. I share a simlar pain.

We've both been shown much grace.


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*Thanks Rich*

My Dad and I struggle over Christ and I don't know why. It boils down to fear and shame I think. That God would show him that He loves him. What a day that would be!

Truly sorry that you had a similar situation. Hope it didn't come close! Regardless, you do a great job for Christ here and where you are at.

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

That is a powerful testimony, Bryan. Praise God that he is able to "bind the strong man" (Matt. 12.29).


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*Thanks Andrew and Thank God!*

I hope the Lord is not done working in our family as I see my mother attending church more, looking for a "good one" based on her son's continual presentation of reformed thought and the sense that it makes. She really does not like Baptists. They are too legaliastic and judgemental in her mind. She was raised Methodist and the liberal teaching did not address sin. She is ready to be hated for the things in her past and I try to assure her that there is no condemnation in Christ. May she find a good one.

You all know one in the Leesburg Florida area that will take in a scared woman who may not have fully trusted Christ yet? Presb is OK. too, brothers.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 21, 2007)

Looks like Ocala and Orlando are close to Leesburg but I don't know the area at all.

If I was looking for a Reformed Church near her, I would look here: http://opc.org/locator.html

and then here: http://www.pcanet.org/directory.asp

Find a Church near her and then send the Church an e-mail or call them. I would recommend the Church to her that actually takes interest in helping her. That's an indication of a session that cares.


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*Great thanks*

I'll look in the locator and see if she shows interest in what I might recommend.


----------

